# trouble compiling libspectre



## amity88 (Mar 2, 2013)

Compilation of libspectre fails with an error code 1. When I went through the log it seems that it complains that libgs >= 8.63 doesn't exist and the configure script fails.

I just can't figure out what is wrong, I have libgs 9.06 and libgs.so exists under the /usr/share/lib folder. Could anyone give me any pointers on this?

I have tried reinstalling ghostscript9 but libspectre still complains about the same thing. This is the i386 version of FreeBSD 8.3 (I don't have access to that computer at the moment, I'll post the logs as soon as I can)


----------

